# Graphic Designer Wanted!!



## EnorCavelie (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello i have the basic idea on what i am wanting. i have the full logo made but i am wanting someone to just touch it up with better software and make it look %100. i also want them to put it on a file so i can send it to the screen printers. if you can do this post here or send me a pm.

Thank You
Enor Cavelie Co.


----------



## EnorCavelie (Jun 16, 2014)

Really? No one is a graphic designer here?


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

EnorCavelie said:


> Really? No one is a graphic designer here?


you are probably posting in the wrong section. most people for hire are looking in the referrals section. hope this helps

when you go into this section it states
"
Get advice to help you create your t-shirt graphics. Discuss t-shirt design software, special effect techniques, or other topics related to creating a t-shirt design on your computer. If you'd rather hire a graphic designer to do the work for you, please post in our Referrals and Recommendations section here.


----------



## Maverick inc (Jun 16, 2014)

sounds good to me .. let me have a go .


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

U got mail..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

